# Design history - can you help?



## Allan Fyfe (12 Nov 2007)

Hello All,
I've spent a lot of time trying to find out more about the design history of furniture - particularly chairs - in the North East of Scotland. Was it all passed down informally or do written records of designs exist?
Any information that anyone has on this subject would be much appreciated.
Regards,
Allan


----------



## Calpol (12 Nov 2007)

There's bound to be some records, just finding anything on the web seems to be made as difficult as possible! Maybe start with Robert Adam (from Kirkcaldy), I doubt styles would vary much over that distance...


----------



## Alan Smith (18 Nov 2007)

Hello Allan,

as an expat Aberdonian I visit the North East on an infrequent basis, most of my family are still up there. On the last visit up to my parents in Cullen, we made a trip to Logie Steading at Dunphail close to Forres. My father who is a retired architect and has a strong interest in the history of the NE got chatting to a chap who ran a furniture restoration business on this site. I know the subject of regional/local furniture styles was discussed and I believe some books were mentioned and I know a trip was made across the steading to the second hand bookshop there to see if a particular book was available. Sorry I can't remember details but I'm likely to be speaking to my parents tonight so I'll ask Dad what he knows on the subject. Hope I'm not raising your hopes too high.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## Alan Smith (18 Nov 2007)

Hello Allan,

further to my reply above, I have just spoken to my Dad who says that the fellow he spoke to at Logie was at Giles Pearson Antiques so may well have been Giles Pearson himdelf. Apparently this gentleman was involved with a museum of Highland Life either at Kingussie or Newtonmore. Specifically with the restoration and installation of vernacular furniture. Dad mentioned a built in bed from estate buildings at Rothiemurchas.
Perhaps Mr Pearson would be a good point of contact for you, either that or the museum of Highland life.

The book I remembered was called "Highland Ways" but Dad says there is not a lot about furniture in it.

The other suggestion is the Joiners Shop museum at Fordyce, perhaps the curator there has a source of information.

Hope this is of some help to you.

Alan


----------



## Paul Hardy (7 Dec 2007)

Allan,

Have you looked at the publications of The Furniture History Society? 
http://www.furniturehistorysociety.org/publications.htm

or The Regional Furniture Society?
http://www.regionalfurnituresociety.com ... urnals.htm

Regards

Paul Hardy


----------



## DaveL (8 Dec 2007)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to the forum.

Your links have been caught by our spam trap, this will stop once you have a few more posts to your name.



Paul Hardy":jo4o0ne3 said:


> Allan,
> 
> Have you looked at the publications of The Furniture History Society?
> http://www.furniturehistorysociety.org/publications.htm
> ...



Its nice to have some one from just up the road join the forum.


----------



## Paul Hardy (10 Dec 2007)

Hi Dave

Thanks for the welcome. Getting your post caught in a spam trap can be a painful thing.

Paul


----------

